# 3945abg/iwl3945

## grizzel

hallo,

ich verwende:

iwl3945 im kernel(2.6.24-r4)

wpa_supplicant

wpa (verschlüsselung)

mit gleicher configuration habe ich:

in verbindung mit einem firtz-box router keine probleme/verbindung stabil

in verbindung mit einem linksys router probleme/keine verbindung/disconnect event - remove keys

????

beide router sind auf wpa eingestellt

----------

## m.b.j.

Gib mal bitte den Inhalt der /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Ohne keys und {b,s}sid versteht sich.

Außerdem währen die Ausgaben von 

```
wpa_cli scan_results
```

während du in Reichweite deiner AP's bist hilfreich.

EDIT: spelling

----------

## grizzel

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   

   ssid="xxx"

   psk="xxx"

   priority=5

}

```

wpa_client scan_results

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Selected interface 'wlan0'
> 
> bssid / frequency / signal level / flags / ssid
> ...

 

es ist komisch, manchmal funktioniert es, aber meistens bekomme ich bei:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status
> 
> *status inactive
> ...

 

und dann geht garnichts mehr, das passiert beim fritz-box router nie.

----------

## m.b.j.

Also die ssid's und der key ist bei beiden AP's gleich konfiguriert?

Welcher der beiden Boxen war das bei den scan_results?

Unterscheiden sich die beiden außer in der bssid?

Was ist wenn du wpa_supplicant manuell mit debug Ausgaben startest? 

```
wpa_supplicant -i $device -d $driver -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d
```

----------

## grizzel

die ssid's und die keys sind unterschiedlich.

der scan_result war bei der linksys box

ob die sich unterscheiden weis ich im moment nicht da die fritzbox beim kumpel steht, aber die firtz box ist auch auf wpa eingestellt.

wpa_supplicant manuell: 

weis ich garnicht wie ich wpa_supplicant manuell starten soll?

also das modul ist geladen (modprobe iwl3945)

iwconfig zeigt wlan0 an.

ifconfig zeigt wlan0 nicht an.

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status

*status: stopped

jetzt wpa_supplicant starten?

oder sollte

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status

*satus: started

anzeigen? und dann starten??

----------

## m.b.j.

Du hast aber schon die richtige ssid und den richtigen key im network block eingegeben *g*

Du solltest wpa_supplicant nur manuell starten wenn der andere aus ist.

Ich denke mal, das dein wpa_supplicant Kommando dann so aussieht:

```
wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -D ipw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d
```

Mit dem -d bekommst du nen haufen debug ausgaben die weiterhelfen können.

EDIT: du kannst  statt -D ipw auch mal -D wext probieren!

----------

## grizzel

hier mal noch meine /etc/confd/net

```

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext"

#config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

#heim

config_wlan0=( "192.168.254.108 netmask 255.255.255.240 brd 192.168.254.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.254.97" )

dns_servers_wlan0=( "192.168.254.97" )

```

----------

## grizzel

wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -d wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

```

linux1 ~ # wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -d wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'default' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ap_scan=1

Line: 8 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     74 65 65 74 72 69 73                              kumpel 

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

priority=5 (0x5)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Line: 16 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     46 75 63 6b 59 6f 75                              heim        

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=14): [REMOVED]

priority=5 (0x5)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Line: 24 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     4b 53 54 35                                       arbeit           

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

key_mgmt: 0x4

wep_tx_keyidx=0 (0x0)

wep_key0 - hexdump(len=5): [REMOVED]

priority=5 (0x5)

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='kumpel'

   id=1 ssid='heim'

   id=2 ssid='arbeit'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:18:de:89:c7:a3

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 55

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     4b 53 54 35                                       arbeit            

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

...

```

----------

